# Athearn Challenger repair



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an n scale Athearn Genesis Challenger that needs repair.

The main pin, main connecting rod and main rod have come off of the rear drive set. 

Can anyone recommend a reliable repairman?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2016)

Contact Athearn. My N scale Challenger had a meltdown about 4 or 5 years ago. I talked to the Athearn folks at the Amherst show and they said to send it in and they would fix it for free even though it was out of warranty. It cost me the price of shipping it to them but it was worth it.


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck with that, hope it works out. Recently called them about an N scale Big Boy problem, repair rate is $40 an hour plus parts, the most expensive being decoder replacement (about $100). So not really bad being it is out of warranty, just don't call and expect a 'free' offer.


----------

